# Poa Identification



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I believe it is poa t/rough stalk kbg, but could be wrong.

If it is, I know own they say round up and reseed, that's fine. My question is, must I do it now to save spreading or is the fall OK. By the time I figured it out, it seems too late before the summer heat.

https://imgur.com/a/neBqZ


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

impossible to say for sure but that has all the hallmarks of Triv. And that's quite a bit of it. If you do round it up, you're going to have some pretty massive dead patches. What would you do with them until late summer is the question? With the heat wave coming through over the weekend it should start frying and heading into dormancy.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

The thought was round up in the fall at this point unless it would be even worse then, but assuming not with dormancy


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

That looks like like fine fescue to me. Fine fescue has thin blades almost like hair. In the pictures of it in the lawn it looks hairy.

See pictures here

I'm definitely no grass identifying expert. I'm quite the novice actually so don't take my word for it.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey, that's why I am here too. The only ly reason I went the poa t route was because it growing taller than the rest of the grass and aside from the one really big section I have of it, the rest is growing in circular patches similar to what poa t is known for.

But ultimately I have no clue. If needed I will dig out a large section the next time I go to my local fertilizer store.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

It looks like poa t to me. It will go dormant in the heat of the summer so might want to kill it now.


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Poa T you want to either glyphosate or dig out. If you dig out dig 12 inches wider than it is an an in into the soil.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If it is going to be dormant, what is better, brown dormant (bad) grass or completely dead bare spots in the back yard?

Point being, if I plan for an early August domination for September seeding, the dormant patches do me slightly more good than mud holes for the summer. Or, is the issue that it will not be out of dormancy in time, meaning I am looking more at the spring time again when it "brightens up" again


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

The issue is Triv can be hard to kill, even using round up. So it's best to start ASAP. Now you could just leave it and dig it up and then seed when ready. But if you want to go the spray route do it before it's dormant.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Crap, my would kill me if I made a bunch of mud holes. This issue isn't just the one big area, it's all the little ones to go with it...

I could seed into the heat, take what I get and over seed in the fall again. Or deal with it in the fall and spring.

2 excellent options. The later getting less flack and more WAF


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

lose the battle..... win the war


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah so leave it and in the fall if its dormant dig it out and seed. I hear ya we have to sometimes choose the less optimal paths to deal with wives =

why do you think my backyard is half weeds??? Lol


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

GrassDaddy said:


> Yeah so leave it and in the fall if its dormant dig it out and seed. I hear ya we have to sometimes choose the less optimal paths to deal with wives =
> 
> why do you think my backyard is half weeds??? Lol


It makes way more sense now. Just figured it was a thing to pay more attention to the Front


----------

